# Hello!



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello! I'm a pet mouse owner in Norfolk, UK and I've kept mice for around 13 years now. I'm really interested in getting into breeding so felt this forum was the right place! Nice to meet you all :mrgreen:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice to meet you too.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you! :mrgreen:


----------

